# Two slices of toast...



## pottersusan (Oct 20, 2016)

Was searching for Warburton's high protein bread this morning and failed totally, but did come across 'Hi-Lo deliciously seeded wholemeal' in Sainsburys and Tesco finest 'High Protein Farmhouse'.
Have just had a slice of each  with soup for lunch so I could compare taste.
They both look very similar to Burgen, except the Tesco does have pumpkin seeds.
Hi-Lo - 5g carbs per slice - very small slice and expensive for a seriously small loaf (about £1.38 I think). It was ordinary. I won't be buying it again.
Tesco finest - 10g carbs per slice. Burgen with pumpkin seeds and only 80p, but a much smaller loaf. I might buy it again when passing, but wouldn't go specially.
As it stands I'll stick with Burgen - I can walk to the Coop to get that, where I have to get in the car to go to Tesco. So I get more bread for my £ and exercise too


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> As it stands I'll stick with Burgen - I can walk to the Coop to get that


But for how long? I had a chat with the shop assistant about their recent ditching of Burgen from my local Co-op. She went to see if they could add a request for a loaf a week for me, but came back and said it was 'not amendable' i.e. couldn't be changed. Seems the decisions have been made in Manchester and may percolate through to all stores eventually, so if it happens to you I'd suggest writing a strongly-worded email to their customer services department !  The Allinson's Seeded I bought as a substitute is useless - falls to bits when spreading for sandwiches, very soft and insubstantial, goes bone dry when toasted and goes stale in 3 days  And 19g carbs per slice!  Grrr!!! Might see what that Tescos stuff is like, might save trailing up to the big Sainsburys.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 20, 2016)

Seems like an awful lot of bother to find bread. I just had lunch. Three Ryvitas, 6.7g carbs apiece plus topping. I don't often eat bread.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 20, 2016)

I looked in one of my Co-op's the other evening whilst waiting for a Chinese takeaway, they did not have but then it was the evening! I could not see a shelf tag either!


----------



## pottersusan (Oct 20, 2016)

Toast slathered in butter v Ryvita - in my opinion toast wins hands down


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Oct 20, 2016)

My local Tesco always has the Burgen in, and at the same price as their own brand. I managed to get hold of some Warburton high protein from Morrissons, but slices are much smaller than Burgen and I prefer taste of Burgen, so that's for us (I make OH eat it too!).


----------



## Radders (Oct 20, 2016)

Maybe if we all email the coop they might listen?


----------



## Martin Canty (Oct 20, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> I make OH eat it too!).


Isn't that "Cruel & Unusual Punishment"?


----------

